# Easy adaptable undemanding plants!



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I chose these plants for an aquarium that has only mollies, no CO2 injection, moderate lighting, high temperatures of up to
32 degrees celcius, and a water hardness of kH 4 and pH 8.

1. Cryptoryne Wendtii
2. Anubias barteri var. nana
3. Hygrophylia polysperma
4. Egeria densa
5. Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea
6. Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
7. Ludwigia repens
8. Sugittaria pusilla

I want plants that are undemanding in CO2 and lighting but I am ok with an occasional general fertilisation. This tank is 
for someone that clearly doesn't know much on how to keep a planted aquarium healthy. Are the plants I chose suitable?

I also thought of placing plants that will grow out of the water so as to obtain CO2 ("Dutch Aquarium"). I dont know of
any such plants but I thought that if I would get plants thta grow outside the water then they would cut out the light
in the aquarium for the fully submerged plants, thus concluding that it would be best to only keep plants that grow out
of the water. What I mean by "grow out of the water" is that they are submerged in the aquarium and then when they grow 
tall they will continue growing out of the water towards the light source.

So what do you people suggest? Undemanding plants are ok OR plants that grow outside beyond water level?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Generally speaking I think those plants fall into the catagory you are looking for. It really depends on what your expectations are and what you are comparing it to or judging it by. In general most stem plants require higher light levels than rooted, crown, bulb, rhizome plants, and respond much more favorably to C02 added to the aquarium. However C02 does make a difference with any type of aquatic plants.

Most of the common Cryptocorynes that come from Sri Lanka are easy to grow under most conditions. Only a few species require very specific growing condtions and some are really not suitable for any aquarium.

No matter what plants you choose, a certain minimal threshhold of light must be attained, and nutrients provided


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

There's something else to consider about Mollies is that they do better under saline conditions and some plants don't like a lot of salt. The plants that you picked should do OK with the exception of the L. Repens because it needs a moderately high lighting to grow well.


----------

